

Prenda Law's Trip To San Francisco Turns Out Badly - greenyoda
http://www.popehat.com/2013/04/23/prenda-law-trip-to-san-francisco-turns-out-badly

======
tzaman
It would be nice to have some TL;DR on popehat, I don't always have the time
for the full _Law and order_ episode :)

~~~
eridius
It would be nice to have a tl;dr on the whole case. I don't really know the
backstory here and popehat doesn't seem inclined to recap.

~~~
DArcMattr
Prenda Law's escapades in the past:

1\. Sloppy detective work to look for people torrenting porn

2\. Fish for quick settlements from these people

Several of the accused have decided to fight back. In doing so, there have
been revelations that Prenda has many problems.

1\. It's not clear that Prenda has the right to sue on behalf of the copyright
holders.The holding company it claims to represent seems to be founded on
forged documents, and temps acting as corporate officers.

2\. Prenda's not willing pay for a bond for one case, and wants to terminate
many cases and absolve itself of any sort of expense associated with them. The
judges involved aren't going to set Prenda walk away so easily.

Edit: Thought this was using markdown, derp

------
vy8vWJlco
If April 26 is "World Intellectual Property Day," I declare April 27 to be
"World Imaginary Property Infringement Day." A Merry WIPID to all, and may you
all enjoy a bountiful harvest.

